# Aspirin Dosage for Goats



## RunAround

Here is the Dosage of Aspirin for Goats:

Goats can have up too 100 mg/kg of aspirin - therefore a 20 lbs goat (roughly 10 kg) can have 1000 mgs of aspirin That is about 3 regular strength Aspirin NOT baby aspirin.


----------

